# Kleiber's "Traviata"



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Was thinking of getting Kleiber's Traviata with Cotrubas but heard there were "cuts". I don't usually like that, but maybe someone can clear that up?

Thanks


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Actually, the recording includes more music than was traditionally heard in TRAVIATA productions, including the first verses of the cabalettas to Alfredo's and Germont's arias. The recording does omit the second verses of "Ah, forse lui" and "Addio del passato," as well as the long ending to "Gran Dio, morir si giovine." 

The Kleiber recording is my sole TRAVIATA, and I've always loved it. Cotrubas is a highly emotional Violetta, with a lovlier tone than Callas, and Domingo and (especially) Milnes sing with intimacy as Alfredo and Giorgio Germont. In fact, the recording as a whole takes an intimate approach. Kleiber's conducting is a bit eccentric, but taut and full of drama.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

it's one of Cotrubas' best roles, get it.


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks guys.

I ask because I have the bonynge with Sutherland and Pavarotti. I couldn't even finish it. I immediately thought that I disliked the piece itself, but upon hearing pieces of other recordings I like it.

My second recording would pretty much show me whether I actually dislike the piece, or if it was just the recording.

By the way, how's Rizzi's Traviata with Netrebko and Villazon?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

get Sills, Gedda under Ceccato.
uncut.
awesome recording.
Sills and Gedda are amazing together.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Ultimately, I think our choice of "which recording to get" depends on which singers we like. It's highly subjective.

Cotrubas, Domingo, and Milnes happen to be favorites of mine. I got the idea, though, that Notung particularly wants Carlos Kleiber and that's why he was asking whether his TRAVIATA is good or not.

I haven't heard the Sills and Gedda (with Panerei as Germont) recording, but I have seen that it's available as part of the Black Dog Opera Library series and comes with a beautifully illustrated book with annotated libretto.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

I love the Kleiber recording. Singers are outstanding. The orchestra is meticulous in playing the score. The sound is a little dry. Indeed there are some omissions. There is a version of Cotrubas and Domingo staged on the MET, it's on youtube, I highly recommend it if you can take the bad quality.

Most either love or hate the Rizzi/Trebs/Villazon Traviata. I love it, especially the DVD. Check the tube, it's all there in HD. Give it a try at least.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm fond of Zefferelli's filmed version with Stratas, Domingo and Milnes. It's the best Levine opera I've ever heard. I like him much better in Italian opera than German.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

bigshot said:


> I'm fond of Zefferelli's filmed version with Stratas, Domingo and Milnes. It's the best Levine opera I've ever heard. I like him much better in Italian opera than German.


Actually, it's Cornell MacNeil rather than Milnes in the film version.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Ah! Wouldn't it have been nice to have Milnes on THAT recording?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bellinilover said:


> *Ultimately, I think our choice of "which recording to get" depends on which singers we like. It's highly subjective.*


Yes, and I love the Gheorghiu set!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Yes, and I love the Gheorghiu set!


Me too and also the Kleiber one.
Very few I don't like.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes there are the traditional theatre cuts which is a shame as the performance is terrific. All round this is the best Traviata on disc imo.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Notung said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Was thinking of getting Kleiber's Traviata with Cotrubas but heard there were "cuts". I don't usually like that, but maybe someone can clear that up?
> 
> Thanks


I wonder if the Caballe or de los Angeles Traviata's are less cut. These two seem like good alternatives to Cotrubas.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I wonder if the Caballe or de los Angeles Traviata's are less cut. These two seem like good alternatives to Cotrubas.


The De los Angeles is more cut (from my memory) and the Caballe is more or less the same. The Gheorghiu is complete from what I remember and she is my favourite Violetta after Callas, so that's a no brainer...

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

The Conte said:


> The De los Angeles is more cut (from my memory) and the Caballe is more or less the same. The Gheorghiu is complete from what I remember and she is my favourite Violetta after Callas, so that's a no brainer...
> 
> N.


According to the _Metropolitan Guide to Recorded Opera_ the first uncut recording was the first Sutherland of 1962. The Caballé came next in 1967 and was also uncut. The Kleiber observes some of the traditional cuts but restores one verse each of Alfredo's and Germont's cabalettas. Alfredo's I like but Germont's I can do without. It's not particularly inspired and holds up the action. The De Los Angeles observes all the traditional cuts.


----------

